# My new cockatiel



## kojiro2000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,
It has been 6-7 years since the last time I had a budgie or any other pet.After that long break I decided to have a cockatiel to get a brand new experience after having budgies because I have read so many positive articles about their personality being so friendly and kind of similar to budgies overall.I intended to get a male cockatiel as young as possible but I had no experience whatsoever about them so here is my bird.








The petshop owner said it is definitely a "male" and it is around "6 months" old.I have had it for 2 weeks, I finger tamed it and it seldom hisses at me and we seem to get along well so far  We even spent some time today in my kid's play tent and it was quite calm most of the time.Now I wonder its gender because I wonder why it is so quiet and if it can learn to sing some short easy whistle tunes and also how its gender can affect our taming process because of the sexual characteristics.Like will it let me scratch its head like my old budgies?
What is its gender and how old does it look?Any help would be much appreciated ...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your new cockatiel is lovely.
While we may have some cockatiel owners on the forum that will be able to help you with your questions, this forum is primarily for budgies so you may wish to join the Talk Cockatiels forum as well.

https://www.talkcockatiels.com/forum.php*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Cute cockatiel . Congratulations on your new friend!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's adorable 

Cockatiels are not very easy to tell gender just by looking, like budgies are. They are not usually considered sexually dimorphic (meaning they don't have defining physical appearances for each sex) so it's much harder to tell  Some experienced cockatiel breeders/owners often say they can tell with certain things but there's no way to know for sure unless you get him DNA sexed at the vet's office, from what I know. 

Hope to see more of him around here!


----------

